# Why so much hatred on forums?



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello all, after reading the forums for quite some time as a guest I have to ask myself why so much hatred? I feel this is the appropriate forum to ask. I do not run across hateful people like this in real life only on forums? I see so many good people post things and get nothing but hateful responses from other Texas fisherman just like us? I don't get it. After reading forums, then going to a youtube videos and seeing some degrading and hateful comments to the video poster as well... Just wish people would talk to each other like they were both face to face having a real conversation in life. :texasflag


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to "Food For The Soul" JetSkiJack. I believe one of the reasons is what you mentioned above - They are not face to face. People tend to be more brave when they know they will never see the person they are offending or degrading. And there could be so many other factors like upbringing and so forth. Also, they are living for themselves and not for Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't let it discourage you or influence you though. Remember we live in a fallen world. You keep being an example and honoring God. Following Jesus Christ might get lonely at times, but it's worth it. God bless you and be encouraged in the Lord!


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's easy to be a Internet tough guy hiding behind a keyboard and screen.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

tamucc04 said:


> It's easy to be a Internet tough guy hiding behind a keyboard and screen.


This ^^^^^^^!!!!!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Cry me a bay with no potlickers or croaker fisherman and I will be a happy person......


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

It sure is nice to see a lot of good people still out there, I remember being on the matagorda bay fishing forum where it was small and everyone was courteous regardless of the post.

I see a lot of hatred in the news and the last thing I want to be around is more hatred on a forum where we all share the same hobby of fishing. Just wish people would think for themself just for moment before they reply.... Is this what I would say to him if we were sitting back enjoying a beer or cup of coffee?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

tamucc04 said:


> It's easy to be a Internet tough guy hiding behind a keyboard and screen.


So true. Ironically enough, even though it does have some great benefits, social media has become an outlet to be that keyboard cowboy. I also think it is due to where society is heading. Society has become very selfish, self-centered, rude & intolerant as a whole. I think a lot of the hate comes from people being unhappy with themselves and it is much easier for them to point to everyone else rather than accept their own shortcomings and flaws. For every finger you point at someone, there are three more pointing back at you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Think of all the fishermen that you have come across while out fishing, and all of the questions you've asked them. I bet you never got a response like some people do on an internet forum. Most fishermen are respectful when talking to them in person. Most of us have learned a lot by asking questions out there in the real world. 

There's still a lot of good & respectful fishermen on forums though. You just have to have some thick skin and learn to overlook/ignore the ones that are disrespectful.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

They can hide behind their screen name. Social media, take it for what it is. In honesty only about 20% of those on the boards are true fisherman. " Fear not for I am with you"


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Doubleover said:


> Cry me a bay with no potlickers or croaker fisherman and I will be a happy person......


What's wrong with croaker fishermen?


----------

